# TechSession Northwest?



## JonM (Jan 28, 2002)

Would anyone be interested in doing a tech session day sometime in the Seattle area?

Possible topics: S54 sport mode enable, E36/1/2/3/5/7/8 rear fog enable, E36/E46/all 6-cyl VDO gauge install? Stygar/Forbes short shift, etc.??


----------



## in_d_haus (Jan 2, 2002)

I'm sure we can fill up a place


----------



## JonM (Jan 28, 2002)

We could even do simple stuff like brake bleeding, diff oil change, trans oil change.

I only brought it up because Ben and I were talking on Saturday that we could have done sport mode enable together.


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

You guys should put something together. Most of the time, we get less done than we had planned, but I think everyone who has ever shown up will agree that they turn out to be great social get-togethers if anything.

Our next one will be on 5/31 and we even have someone (RKT BMR) from SFBA coming down.


----------



## Akakubi (Dec 21, 2001)

I wish you guys were a little closer. 

We are doing mini techfests in Eugene on a regular basis. JIO is kindly hosting us in his garage.

Last time we put most of this (suspension & brakes only):










...into this '85 E30.










Took us 10 hours to finish up, but what a learning experience it was. And the most fun part - the car actually runs properly!  Track testing coming up soon.


----------



## Masskrug (Feb 11, 2003)

Akakubi said:


> *I wish you guys were a little closer.
> 
> We are doing mini techfests in Eugene on a regular basis. JIO is kindly hosting us in his garage.
> 
> *


Hey Akakubi,

You guys welcoming any newcomers?


----------



## Akakubi (Dec 21, 2001)

Sure! :thumbup: 

Next time we have to cook up something special and organize a large OR TechFest.

BTW, we will have two PIR track days coming up very soon - 23rd and 30th. Join us even if spectating. You can meet all of our "crew".


----------



## Masskrug (Feb 11, 2003)

Akakubi said:


> *Sure! :thumbup:
> 
> Next time we have to cook up something special and organize a large OR TechFest.
> 
> BTW, we will have two PIR track days coming up very soon - 23rd and 30th. Join us even if spectating. You can meet all of our "crew".  *


Thanks bud! Please let me know about the next Tech Fest.

The PIR days: are they in the evening? Those seem to be Fridays...


----------



## Akakubi (Dec 21, 2001)

Yes, this time unfortunately they are. They run from 7:00am to about 5:00pm. 

I'll keep you posted on the TechFests! We will have the next one most likely in June.


----------

